# Donating blood while on cycle



## OneWheyOrAnother (Jun 22, 2011)

Hi, so I heard it's good to donate blood while on cycle to offsets excess RBC's. 

How long after donating should I wait before I return to the gym ?


----------



## M4A3 (Jun 22, 2011)

You should be doing sets of preacher curls while they are withdrawing the blood to make sure you don't lose your gains.


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Jun 22, 2011)

Not interested in joke replies right now. 
I have my appointment tomorrow.


----------



## Crank (Jun 22, 2011)

i wouldnt give blood on cycle man.....


thats fucked. 

you are knowingly giving some small kid or woman a steriod...... talk about responsibility. and its illegal anyways. lol


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Jun 22, 2011)

Pretty sure it's fine. I hear people talking about it all the time on this forum


----------



## G3 (Jun 22, 2011)

chronicelite said:


> Hi, so I heard it's good to donate blood while on cycle to offsets excess RBC's.
> 
> How long after donating should I wait before I return to the gym ?


 

Bro, I've never waited more than the day I gave. Next day, training, sparring, splitting firewood, it's ALL on.


----------



## Curt James (Jun 22, 2011)

I know in Pennsylvania they ask questions about steroid use and more. They're touchy about living in certain foreign countries during specific time periods or for I forget what length of time.

Although I have read posts from those who have stated they have donated while on cycle. Not sure what the dangers—if any—there might be.

The origin of not allowing steroid users to donate might be the needle issue. I'm guessing that some danger would exist if users were not using sanitary conditions with their needles?


----------



## Crank (Jun 22, 2011)

DO NOT DO IT!

You have to think about the person who might be recieving your blood, if it is a female, all of that testosterone (however many times the average itd be) will most certainly cause permanent viralization for her. If you have anything in your body that isn't natural then you should not donate.


----------



## Curt James (Jun 22, 2011)

chronicelite said:


> How long after donating should I wait before I return to the gym ?



If you have no issue with donating while on cycle then I don't see any reason not to leave the donor center and go directly to the gym.

I'm pretty sure I've donated and then hit the weights. Maybe not curls, but why would a needle stick create any issues? Have you donated before?


----------



## Crank (Jun 22, 2011)

this is a forum about safety and proper use of gear and such. 

anyone condoning donating blood while juicing is plain irresponsible. tren is dangerous. if ur one other compounds other than test than thats even WORSE. 

dont knowingly donate ur juiced blood to the public. not to mention you sign a wiaver honoring that its clean. what if your blood made a little girl sick and they tested it and it got back to you? 

just dont... jeeze


----------



## Curt James (Jun 22, 2011)

Crank said:


> DO NOT DO IT!
> 
> You have to think about the person who might be recieving your blood, if it is a female, *all of that testosterone* (however many times the average itd be) will most certainly cause *permanent viralization* for her. If you have anything in your body that isn't natural then you should not donate.



Are you replying emotionally or with a cite attached there?

I've donated as a natural and my test was around 600 while you have teenagers who I assume are easily double that number donating. Is it dangerous for patients to receive their blood?

And, seriously, how much testosterone would be in a unit of blood?

I have lots of questions. Where's someone with the facts?


----------



## Crank (Jun 22, 2011)

if its straight test without AI's and shit and HCG and all the other compounds i dont see as much of an issue. 

but all those hormone blockers and man made steroids arent good for women. 

why would you donate blood to a person having breast cancer meds in ur blood?

its illegal for a reason.... 

i will try and find some more facts bro. im on it.


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Jun 22, 2011)

I heard that the majority of gear gets destroyed after the first pass through the liver when receiving blood. I honesty thought it was okay to do, since I've heard from other members on this forum. If it's a big issue I won't risk someone's health. I have donated once before, and this was before I touched AAS. They never asked me about steroid use, only drugs and unprotected sex. If it was a problem, I'm pretty sure they would ask me and/or test for it. 

Come on think about it? If it was a big problem, why would they leave it out of the screening process?


----------



## Crank (Jun 22, 2011)

ok guys.

just got off phone with redcross
first is... its illegal. and they do do random blood testing.

and if its underground and not perscription than you have NO IDEA what ur really injecting into your own body. do not put others at risk. 

the woman also said the concerns are equally focused on needle usage. sharing, and issues from needles. 

bottom line is just dont fucking risk it


----------



## Curt James (Jun 22, 2011)

chronicelite said:


> Come on think about it? If it was a big  problem, why would they leave it out of the screening process?



chronicelite, it _is _part of the Pennsylvania screening. Assumed that was across the board, but maybe I have that wrong.

Wait, by screening process, you mean the questions the nurse or aide ask prior to drawing your blood?


----------



## Crank (Jun 22, 2011)

and they dont leave it out.

its in the paperwork. they ask about illegal drugs, and in that includes steroids. and they ask about needles. 

so they do cover it. i donate when not on cycle.


----------



## G3 (Jun 22, 2011)

I just went to donate last month and the list of questions was brutal.


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Jun 22, 2011)

Ok well I went to Canadian Blood Services and they never asked me. But I agree, maybe it's not such a great idea. So I guess I'll skip my appointment tomorrow.

Didn't mean to offend anyone, I thought it was okay to do since I've heard others doing it.


----------



## Curt James (Jun 22, 2011)

chronicelite said:


> Ok well I went to Canadian Blood Services and they never asked me. But I agree, maybe it's not such a great idea. *So I guess I'll skip my appointment tomorrow.
> 
> Didn't mean to offend anyone, I thought it was okay to do since I've heard others doing it.*



You haven't offended me. In fact, you impressed me by being level during this discussion rather than becoming defensive. 

And I didn't pay attention that you were in Canada. I'm sure they do things differently to the north. 

Plus, you're also correct about others talking about donating on cycle. I'm almost positive I saw at least one discussion/thread about that subject in Anabolic Zone here. Not that I'd recommend it, but it did make for a good topic.


----------



## Toddler (Jun 22, 2011)

When I first started my TRT my doc told me to donate as often as I could to help with RBC. When I told her I was doing AAS and asked if it was still safe to donate she said she didn't know why not, as long as I was injecting proper and not sharing needles or crap like that. 

I researched it quite a bit before donating, the majority of people said don't do it you'll hurt the person who gets the blood. Especially if its a female recipient.  After I looked into it more I found this was a crock of shit.  You won't hurt the person who gets your blood as long as you don't have a disease of any kind. Ill go back and see if I can get the link to the site, but as long as you inject proper and clean I'd say go for it.


----------



## Crank (Jun 23, 2011)

its more than the testosterone. i was bringing up other roids like trenbolone and such. not naturl and very toxic. and everyone doing a proper cycle would be cycling AI's ( breast cancer meds) and sticking with hcg and such. its hormone manipulation and if you are doing it than dont knowingly forca an innocent person to do it too. 

my info came straight from red cross. and ur dr obvoisly doesnt mind breaking the laws. if an ACTUAL dr told you this than THINK! FIRST ur on trt and that means u have normal fucking test levels! so donating would be ok.


----------



## Hell (Jun 23, 2011)

I have donated and worked out the same evening no problem. They test all the blood before they give it anyone. If they detect anything in it, then its destroyed.


----------



## Digitalash (Jun 23, 2011)

I've heard it's fine because the levels in a small amount of blood won't do anything when distributed through someone's whole body. It would only be the base chemical as well so it would dissipate quickly. The high rbc count would actually be a good thing for the person recieving it. I might reconsider it if you're using methylated compounds, that would probably still be in the blood and might cause issues for someone with a liver problem.


----------



## k4rr (Jun 23, 2011)

I used to donate plasma Some during a cycle 3 years ago. But I didn't give a fuck it was mostly crackheads that went there any way. I just need any extra money I could get. I really think donating hurt my gains though.


----------



## Perdido (Jun 23, 2011)

according to here: Frequently Asked Questions About Donating Blood - Gulf Coast Regional Blood Center - Commit for Life
Under the heading of: Do you have a list of Generic Medications I can look at to see if I'm eligible to donate?
Oral and trans-dermal steroid users can donate anytime.
IM steroid users should wait 3 days after last injection to donate


----------



## Toddler (Jun 23, 2011)

Crank said:


> its more than the testosterone. i was bringing up other roids like trenbolone and such. not naturl and very toxic. and everyone doing a proper cycle would be cycling AI's ( breast cancer meds) and sticking with hcg and such. its hormone manipulation and if you are doing it than dont knowingly forca an innocent person to do it too.
> 
> my info came straight from red cross. and ur dr obvoisly doesnt mind breaking the laws. if an ACTUAL dr told you this than THINK! FIRST ur on trt and that means u have normal fucking test levels! so donating would be ok.



No offence but I'm thinking you are pretty well stuck on your own opinion and you didn't bother to do any research to back it up. Your blood isn't where your hormones stay all the time, same with any other type of medicine. If you cut your arm pure testosterone doesn't pour out, it just travels through the blood to the tissue it is needed at.  Maybe you should look into something called the endocrine system. 

At any rate by the time the blood is processed and actually put into another human being the steroids would of be no use or at an extremely low dosage.  I will take the word of my doctor who has a PHD over a person on the web just about any day.


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Jun 27, 2011)

Here is the questionaire from Canadian Blood Services;

http://www.bloodservices.ca/CentreApps/Internet/UW_V502_MainEngine.nsf/resources/Blood+Donation/$file/WYMKTG_Blood2010.pdf


----------



## XYZ (Jun 27, 2011)

Crank said:


> its more than the testosterone. i was bringing up other roids like trenbolone and such. not naturl and very toxic. and everyone doing a proper cycle would be cycling AI's ( breast cancer meds) and sticking with hcg and such. its hormone manipulation and if you are doing it than dont knowingly forca an innocent person to do it too.
> 
> my info came straight from red cross. and ur dr obvoisly doesnt mind breaking the laws. if an ACTUAL dr told you this than THINK! FIRST ur on trt and that means u have normal fucking test levels! so donating would be ok.


 

So you think the meat that you eat isn't infested with hormones? What is the difference between donating blood and what is in your food that you injest on a daily basis?

It's not a big deal. If someone is dying you mean to tell me you're going to ask, "hey has that blood there been screened for AAS?"


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Jun 27, 2011)

CT said:


> So you think the meat that you eat isn't infested with hormones? What is the difference between donating blood and what is in your food that you injest on a daily basis?
> 
> It's not a big deal. If someone is dying you mean to tell me you're going to ask, "hey has that blood there been screened for AAS?"



Sooooo true. The meat and milk in America is full or hormones, especially estrogens. Same with soy. Don't forget the lining in cans called BPA! Full of xenoestrogens that act on your receptor sites. 

These are things people ingest daily. I just have a hard time believing it's such a big deal when they don't even ask you about it. 

The last time I went on they asked me about my sexual history and if I had been using cocaine or heroin, specifically. They didn't ask about "drugs", they asked specifically about these two drugs. They also asked if I had been sharing needles. 

They asked nothing about steroids, or medications that I could be on. 

Think about this, what if I am somebody who takes massive amounts of oxycodone every single day, LEGALLY. 

What if I am taking Nolvadex daily for breast cancer management. Or if I am taking Dostinex daily to manage my Parkinsons disease. 

If this was a huge deal, they would be more aggressive in their screenings, because most people take some sort of prescription or non-prescription drug regularly. But they don't even ask about these things.

Just mind boggling, that's all.


----------



## XYZ (Jun 27, 2011)

I do know for a fact that here in the US the Red Cross specifically asks about the use of AAS.


----------



## XYZ (Jun 27, 2011)

chronicelite said:


> Sooooo true. *The meat and milk in America is full or hormones*, especially estrogens. Same with soy. Don't forget the lining in cans called BPA! Full of xenoestrogens that act on your receptor sites.
> 
> These are things people ingest daily. I just have a hard time believing it's such a big deal when they don't even ask you about it.
> 
> ...


 
If you think it's only here..........you're nuts.


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Jun 27, 2011)

CT said:


> I do know for a fact that here in the US the Red Cross specifically asks about the use of AAS.



Oh ok, I was not aware of this. Here in Canada they do not. 
If you answer YES, I guess you are disqualified from donating?


----------



## Digitalash (Jun 27, 2011)

Everything I've heard says they ask about AAS use because they're worried about diseases you may be carrying. The question used to be do you use any intravenous drugs but that doesn't technically include AAS. IMO the dosages in a pint of blood wouldn't be harmful to anyone, especially since it would only be what percentage of the active chemical that had been released from the ester and was still circulating.


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Jun 27, 2011)

Digitalash said:


> Everything I've heard says they ask about AAS use because they're worried about diseases you may be carrying. The question used to be do you use any intravenous drugs but that doesn't technically include AAS. IMO the dosages in a pint of blood wouldn't be harmful to anyone, especially since it would only be what percentage of the active chemical that had been released from the ester and was still circulating.



Which then gets filtered by the liver anyways... in which most of the compound is destroyed.


----------



## XYZ (Jun 27, 2011)

chronicelite said:


> Oh ok, I was not aware of this. Here in Canada they do not.
> If you answer YES, I guess you are disqualified from donating?


 

Good question, I would think so, but honestly....I don't know.


----------



## ted8541 (Jun 27, 2011)

chronicelite said:


> Hi, so I heard it's good to donate blood while on cycle to offsets excess RBC's.
> 
> How long after donating should I wait before I return to the gym ?


 

Here is my question.  Supposedly a higher RBC count is positive because of rapid muscle reconstitution, the pump and the increase amount of oxygen to the muscles.  So, if a positive of taking EQ (for example) is that it dramatically increases your RBC count, then why is it recommended to give blood to reduce them?  That doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## Toddler (Jun 27, 2011)

ted8541 said:


> Here is my question.  Supposedly a higher RBC count is positive because of rapid muscle reconstitution, the pump and the increase amount of oxygen to the muscles.  So, if a positive of taking EQ (for example) is that it dramatically increases your RBC count, then why is it recommended to give blood to reduce them?  That doesn't make sense to me.



Too high of RBC can cause blood clotting, fatigue, dizziness and other symptoms.  While bodybuilders want their RBC high to improve recovery and gains, too high becomes a health hazard.  Too much of anything can be deadly, but that doesn't mean that more than normal is bad.  What your count should be at depends on your health training and goals.

I don't do blood tests as often as most here do so I rarely know what I am at, but I donate as often as possible simply for the health benefits. Plus its all good karma in the end, a win win if you ask me


----------



## ted8541 (Jun 28, 2011)

Toddler said:


> Too high of RBC can cause blood clotting, fatigue, dizziness and other symptoms. While bodybuilders want their RBC high to improve recovery and gains, too high becomes a health hazard. Too much of anything can be deadly, but that doesn't mean that more than normal is bad. What your count should be at depends on your health training and goals.
> 
> I don't do blood tests as often as most here do so I rarely know what I am at, but I donate as often as possible simply for the health benefits. Plus its all good karma in the end, a win win if you ask me


 

Good points.  I researched a bit more today and it appears two very serious issues with high RBC's are stroke and heart failure.


----------



## lee111s (Jun 28, 2011)

Aside from all the negatives to the other person think about the gear you'd be wasting by having the blood removed from your body!


----------



## heavylifting (Jun 28, 2011)

ya i would wait untill your done with pct then donate as much as you want.

if its any chance to hurt some one else that is in need of your blood its not worth the risk. like imagine if your son needed blood and took some ones blood who fucked him up even worse. or if your wife, mom, dad any of your loved ones. i dont give blood when im on drugs. thats just me personally. 

but i dont give blood often anyways.


----------

